# Post a drawing of Mortise fixture



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

I have made the sub base plate, with bearings. I made it so the PC bushings would fit. Now I need some help in making the fixture, that is used in The Router Work Shop.
My Circle cutting has been solved. I found a Craftsman Plunger Router (Model 315 175341), it was on sale. I had the old circle cutting base, so it fit and works great.
Thanx,s
Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

trap said:


> I have made the sub base plate, with bearings. I made it so the PC bushings would fit. Now I need some help in making the fixture, that is used in The Router Work Shop.
> My Circle cutting has been solved. I found a Craftsman Plunger Router (Model 315 175341), it was on sale. I had the old circle cutting base, so it fit and works great.
> Thanx,s
> Ed


What is a 'Mortise Fixer'????
Tom


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

template tom: I know not what a mortise fixer is, perhapes you can enlighten use with your knowledge. I do know what a mortise fixture is.


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Have designed and built a mortise jig that is a lot better then the one used on the router workshop. Don't ask, I will not tell..


----------



## FordPrefect (Sep 24, 2004)

This is a mortising fixture that I built

http://www.mts.net/~sfunk/sheldon/mt_1.JPG
http://www.mts.net/~sfunk/sheldon/mt_2.JPG


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

I have two ways that I make mortis's.
1. A motified Router Workshop way. I made the mortis fixture that is featured on TV.
I run the bearings on the piece that is to be mortised, that way I can be sure the mortise is always centered, and I do not have to use spacers.
2. I made a fixture (jig) from two 12X6 pine boards. I went to Home Depot and found they sell 3/8th square strips, made out of hard board. I cut four strips 10 1/2 inchs long. Gludedthe 3/8th strips between the two boards. Sandsed thr boards down flat.
With a 3/8 bushing and 1/4 spirle bit can make mortise's.
A few (maybe 15 years ago) I bought a tounge amd grove bit set. Darn if I didn't find that it would make 1/4 inch tendons. I am set for life, well maybe for another 30 years.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

trap said:


> template tom: I know not what a mortise fixer is, perhapes you can enlighten use with your knowledge. I do know what a mortise fixture is.


I thought I was the one to ask 'What is a Mortice Fixer???' I would have no idea as to what it is, that is the reason I asked the question in the first place.
I have a Mortice Jig that I use built some years ago, that works with the use of (Wait for it) TEMPLATE GUIDES) I suppose that is no surprise to all those who know my interest in the use of the guides
Tom


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Well! We have a troll on this forum also....


----------

